# New Member with a Question!



## gatorguy (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi All, Looks like a great forum you've got here! I have spent quite a bit of time time in through the posts but havent found a direct answer to my question so figured I would join the community and see if I could get some more specific answers.

So end of last season I picked up a Kimpex ClickNGo plow for my Arctic cat xr550. It was a 50" although I wanted the next size up but he didnt have it in stock and I was rushed. So anyway, rushed installation but I got it mounted, tried to set the skid shoes to run level with the blade because I needed scraping action and thought that the skid shoes had to be used, I dropped the plow basically immediately and plowed a seniors home lot for two hours. I tried to play with the skid shoes a little bit and adjust them so there was a slight space but really I needed it scraped clean.

Anyway, I finish since I was in a huge rush, one skid shoe was broken, and the edge had been worn off right up to the plow body and it was starting to wear on the actual plow aswell. I was obviously really frustrated. That was the last snowfall of the year. So I then looked up and it seems the only use for skid shoes is on gravel or dirt, ok perfect I need a clean scrape anyway. But then the wear bar even if I flip it will be gone in half an hour. So at first I thought it was just something to do with steel and I would have to go with a rubber or polyurethane option. I was fine with that as long as it lasted and I could run it right on the ground. But then obviously there wont be the same scraping action. So if someone could give me info on what type of steel, thickness and width/height I could go see about pricing on that. The stock thickness is 3/16" (standard mild steel I take it?) and it wore down like butter.

I am open to the polyurethane/rubber route as well as it seems like it would handle cracks in concrete and stuff like that better. But I cant have something that is skipping over compacted snow from tires or footprints as some reviews seem to say they do.

Any advice and help would be greatly appreciated on this.

1. No skid shoes
2. Steel (WHAT TYPE) or other material
3. Any other helpful tips you may have I have thought adding wings may hell to carry more snow without it slipping out say the left side when plowing on an angle to the right.

So far plowing the big lots with a rental tracked skidsteer have been the dream...such a clean job but being that it's a rental and has limited hours and availability I like to be set up to do the small lots with my atv if things dont work out to do the big lots (the big lots alone take 7 hours running hard with a tracked kubota)

In the lower Mainland here it is so unpredictable as to whether we will get any snow at all, never mind a dump of 2" minimum so we can drop plows. Very hard to justify buying insurance and a bobcat just for a few snow events tops.

Anyway, thanks in advance I'll try and attach some pics!


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

I’m not familiar with that plow. But at the very least you need a carbon steel cutting edge. Maybe give winter equipment a call


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

gatorguy said:


> Hi All, Looks like a great forum you've got here! I have spent quite a bit of time time in through the posts but havent found a direct answer to my question so figured I would join the community and see if I could get some more specific answers.
> 
> So end of last season I picked up a Kimpex ClickNGo plow for my Arctic cat xr550. It was a 50" although I wanted the next size up but he didnt have it in stock and I was rushed. So anyway, rushed installation but I got it mounted, tried to set the skid shoes to run level with the blade because I needed scraping action and thought that the skid shoes had to be used, I dropped the plow basically immediately and plowed a seniors home lot for two hours. I tried to play with the skid shoes a little bit and adjust them so there was a slight space but really I needed it scraped clean.
> 
> ...


Might be tough to get a quad blade to "scrape" since it's just using it's weight with no down pressure...

We use thick rubber on our sidewalk machines, 1.5" pusher/highway rubber will last. Have it a couple inches longer on each side of the blade... Gets you a bit wider and gives you a wear cushion on each side...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Put the rubber on it and forget about it. Throw some salt where you get hard pack. I wouldn't run that kubota with no pusher on it, you hit something solid could cause injury. Not to mention damage on a machine. Windows could pop or damage to loader arms.


----------



## gatorguy (Nov 21, 2019)

So I got a quote from a local wear products company. Double bevel, cutting edge steel (ar400+) 4"x1/2" at 50" long is $100 and I can punch holes down the center and flip it over for twice the longevity. Would add about 40lbs for downpressure

Rubber and polyurethane seem to be the same price. I just dont want the steel to be catching on the sidewalk grooves every 4ft and put me over the handlebars. Our snow is normally wet and that bottom layer just sticks to the concrete like anything.

In terms of a pusher on the bobcat, yeah I've seen videos of them...they look a lot more efficient for sure but cant justify it for using it once or twice a year...everyone around here uses buckets. Once you learn the lots it's not too bad, but yeah sometimes you catch something like an old metal body that was cut off "at ground level"that'll wake up up for sure.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

id due the steel edge and you'll be fine,

if you plow with the blade angel at side walk the blade is not all getting to the sidewalk groove at the same time it'll go right over the groove.

if there's cracks and bumps in the sidewalk that is a different story but.


----------

